# [French NRs] Jules Desjardin Pyraminx 1.84 single & 3.56 average



## ryo (Apr 30, 2013)

I just wanted to share this with those who have an interest in Pyraminx.






Nice job Jules !


----------



## Sebastien (Apr 30, 2013)

The final's average is 3.56, not 3.52.

Very nice solves in total (consistently sub4!). Too bad about the timer starting fail in the end.


----------



## XTowncuber (Apr 30, 2013)

Nice solves! Congrats on the NR.


----------

